# need help just bought camera from ebay



## BeccaLeigh (Jul 29, 2009)

just bought a canon rebel from ebay, i was supposed to have received six lenses with my camera but instead the guy said he upgraded my package and sent four digital lenses instead of six standard lenses. (im not sure the difference between standard and digital) did i just get ripped off?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2009)

ummm...

Well, to answer your direct question we'd need to know the exact list of both sets of lenses (or you could just research it yourself)

That being said, switching out what you bought with something else is blatantly illegal, not to mention would displease the gods of ebay...

Buyer beware.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 29, 2009)

BeccaLeigh said:


> just bought a canon rebel from ebay, i was supposed to have received six lenses with my camera but instead the guy said he upgraded my package and sent four digital lenses instead of six standard lenses. (im not sure the difference between standard and digital) did i just get ripped off?


 
In short....yes, you got bait & switched (read - ripped off). Contact ebay _immediately_, and Paypal as well (if that is how you payed).

Post a link to the auction that you won.


----------



## thenikonguy (Jul 29, 2009)

yea, I don't want to sound like a broken record, but, you got bamboozled.. as a future reference, I strongly recommend NOT buying camera gear from places like ebay, unless its something that is really cheap... get it from a reputable online store (like bhphoto.com) or, in person... this will prevent getting screwed over.


----------



## BeccaLeigh (Jul 29, 2009)

ebay link(hope it works) NEW Canon EOS Rebel XS 1000D Digital SLR Camera +6 Lens - eBay (item 160342183594 end time Jul-14-09 23:30:31 PDT)

"upgrade package" Thank you for placing an order with us. The following is a summary of your order: 
**************PRESIDENT PKG PRO HD FREE UPGRADE*************** 
Order Information: 
1 - BLACK - Canon EOS Digital Rebel XS 1000D Body - BLACK 
1 - Tamron AF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 Aspherical D Special Edition for Canon SLR 
1 - Tamron AF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 D E Macro built in 1.3 Special Edition for Canon SLR 
1 - 58mm High Definition PRO Wide Angle Lens 
1 - w/ Macro Lens attachment 
1 - 58mm High Definition 2X Telephoto Lens 
1 - 16 GB Secure Digital SDHC HIGH CAPACITY memory card 
1 - 8 GB Secure Digital SDHC HIGH CAPACITY memory card 
1 - 8 GB Secure Digital SDHC HIGH CAPACITY memory card 
1 - Pioneer G3 Slingshot Backpack for Photo Gear - Black 
1 - Holster (Long nose) case for SLR camera and zoom lens 
1 - Hard Shell Case for Photo Equipment 
1 - Canon Digital Rebel XS and XSi Tutorial DVD 
1 - Digital SLR cameras Auto Power Flash 
1 - 58mm 3 pc Filter Kit High Definition: UV - Polarizer - FDL 
1 - Remote Switch Cord for Canon T1i XSi and XS 
1 - 62mm UV Digital Multi Coated Professional High Definition Filter 
1 - 52mm UV Digital Multi Coated Professional High Definition Filter 
1 - TMT T-Mount for Canon DSLR 
1 - Deluxe Large Photo Tripod 
1 - Mini Travel Tripod 
1 - Lens Cap Keeper 
1 - USB 2.0 Secure Digital (SD) Card Reader 
1 - LCD Screen Protectors 
1 - Lens Cleaning Kit 
1 - Memory Card Wallet 
1 - Canon SLR Wide Strap - Included in Manufacturer Box 
1 - Canon Battery Charger - Included in Manufacturer Box 
1 - Canon LP-E5 Rechargeable Battery - Included in manufacturer box 
1 - Canon TV/Video Cable - Included in Manufacturer Box 
1 - Canon USB Cable - Included in Manufacturer Box 
1 - Canon EOS Digital Solution CD - Included in Manufacturer Box 
1 - Digital Rebel XS / XSi / T1i - Extended High Capacity Battery 
1 - Step down 62-58mm ring 

Subtotal: $934.25 
Tax: $0.00 
Total: $934.25 

if you are familiar with ebay I bought htis as a buy it now, as i soon as i clicked commit to buy my phone rang, it was them, i know nothing about photography really i just want ot start it as a hobbie.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, they have a lot of sales and apparently a lot of happy customers... I'd try and work it out with them before getting too upset just yet - they sound like they have good communication, they even list a phone number.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2009)

Impressive list. Trouble is a lot of the little stuff is just useless crap. I'd say you about got your moneys worth. But 1/2 that stuff you won't ever use.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 29, 2009)

which glass did he send you?


----------



## thenikonguy (Jul 29, 2009)

The list in the auction actually only has 2 real lenses the other things are just lens attachments (which are useless as they suck) and as kmh stated a lot of the stuff on that list (while to the average eye looks impressive) actuly is quite useless


----------



## Big (Jul 29, 2009)

OK here's the deal. I have learned not to ever buy major things off Ebay such as a complete camera kit. I had my eye on a very nice Canon 50D kit on Ebay and when I decided to buy it, the company had gone out of business and the feedback page was littered with negative comments! People never got their items after spending $2000+. The company told them not to buy from them anymore (which is weird). Also, they kept relisting the kits even though they were out of stock. A few weeks ago, I emailed this company, before they went out, and asked them all kinds of questions from warrantee to why it's so much cheaper, how I know what I get is what I'll get, ect... Got no reply, sent it again a week later, no reply... Got me very nervous. After I found out they went under, I swore to never buy a major thing like that on Ebay. I'll stick to smaller things from now on...


----------



## BeccaLeigh (Jul 29, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> which glass did he send you?



i'm newb, not sure what you mean by glass. sorry

my main question was if there was a difference between the lenses in each package. Manny(the guy from getitdigital) said the ones listed where standard but the upgraded were digital. I have tried to research the difference but haven't really found anything with google. thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Big (Jul 29, 2009)

BeccaLeigh said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > which glass did he send you?
> ...


"Glass" meaning lenses


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kinda messed up that you bought all that as a newb with no idea what you were buying.  I know water under the bridge, but ... sheesh.


----------



## Big (Jul 29, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Kinda messed up that you bought all that as a newb with no idea what you were buying.  I know water under the bridge, but ... sheesh.


+1

When I got my camera on Monday, I knew almost as much as the guy behind the counter. I did my fair share of research before making decisions.


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought my D2H on ebay, I guess I just got lucky! I was so nervous after I payed for it and was just wondering if it would even work. But it does and I'm glad I got it.

I would've bought form somewhere like keh but it was $250 more dollars that I didn't have.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, sigh. Not *that* set again. Haven't we seen this a few times on here before?

"Upgraded" to "digital" lenses? What the heck does that even mean?  Don't know why they're tossing a mirror lens in there too now. Mirror lenses are practically useless for photography. Probably just to wow people with big numbers. *sigh*


----------



## manaheim (Jul 30, 2009)

Ebay is good for 2 things... used things that are relatively low-risk and really uncommon crap that you simply cannot find anywhere else.  (like lego space sets from the early 80s!)


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

BeccaLeigh said:


> just bought a canon rebel from ebay, i was supposed to have received six lenses with my camera but instead the guy said he upgraded my package and sent four digital lenses instead of six standard lenses. (im not sure the difference between standard and digital) did i just get ripped off?


 
Absolutely contact Ebay and Paypal immediately! You are being swindled! Those kits are full of junk to begin with. Now they are even changing that! Absolutely ask for a full refund including any shipping paid. They are not allowed to change what the aution was for! Even if they say they are giving you better items.

The difference sometimes between a "digital" lens vs. "normal" lens is sometimes the manufacturer add's or uses a different coating on the glass. THATS IT!! There is no huge price or quality difference between them!!! DON'T fall for it!!!!!!

YOUR BEING SCAMMED!

EDIT---  READ

The lenses you listed they they claim to be UPGRADE digital lenses.  ARE NOT EVEN THE UPGRADED DIGITAL LENSES.  I just went to TAMRON.  The lenses you listed are STANDARD lenses that CAN be used on digital.  They are not TAMRON DI lenses (DI is their nomenclature for digital integrated, basically made for digital).  Next problem is 2 of the items they are calling leses are actually attachments.  1 is for wide angle and 1 is for telephoto.  The problems is 1 they are not lenses.   But most importantly the one for telephoto isn't even the right size for the telephoto lens you got!!!   The 75-300 lens has a filter size of 62mm.  The attachement is 58mm.  They sent you a 58-62 adapter ring to make it work.  Going to a small lens attachemnt will cause vignetting!!!  Absolutely worthless!!!

REPACK everything carefully and demand a full refund.  This is 100% bait and switch / scam.  The so called premium package is not even premium!


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, there are some good sellers in ebay.   I recently bought a brand new EF 85mm F/1.8 lens from ebay, but the seller is Beach Camera which has a 8.71/10 rating with resellerratings.com.

We just need to know what we are buying and know who is selling it.  To be fair, only people who has problem will report or ask for help. 

Well, the reasons I bought the lens from ebay was, I received an 8% coupons from ebay plus the 8% instant rebate (not mail-in) from bing.com, I bought the lens brand new for $308 out of the door.  So I have no reason NOT to buy from ebay.


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2009)

Agree with contacting ebay and paypal (if you pay by paypal) or Credit card company (if you pay by credit card).

My wife bought a Japanese book from Japan via ebay/paypal, after couple weeks, we still have not received anything yet, but the seller kept saying the book was shipped.  So my wife contacted paypal and they gave my wife money back.

So, open a case with them first if you paid the seller via paypal.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 30, 2009)

Resellerratings and such can't really be trusted because the companies sabotage each other AND pump themselves up.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

I have had very good luck / experiences on ebay.  Just 1 problem with 1 seller over a construction item about 2 years ago.  So 1 problem in about 300 transactions.  It did take about 2 weeks to straighten the issue out (refund forced by Paypal).  The guy was eventually kicked off ebay.  I was even sucessfull on getting his retaliation bad feedback removed. 

Now I am always on my guard as I was scammed by a NY photo store about 15 years ago.  I fell for a bait and switch on a teleconverter.  Luckily that was it and I have learned from it.  Unfortunately people see these big kits on ebay and think wow I get all this stuff.  But they don't realize those kits are bunch of low quality cheap stuff.  And alot of the items in the list come with the camera anyway.  They just list it out to make the list longer and be more impressive.


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> ....  Unfortunately people see these big kits on ebay and think wow I get all this stuff.  But they don't realize those kits are bunch of low quality cheap stuff.  And alot of the items in the list come with the camera anyway.  They just list it out to make the list longer and be more impressive....




It is sad that those ebay kits are targeted to people who do not know too much about camera gears.  And they have tons of target out there.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just to let you know:

From the ftc.gov web site: 

*Sec. 238.0 Bait advertising defined.1*
Bait advertising is an alluring but insincere offer to sell a product or service which the advertiser in truth does not intend or want to sell. Its purpose is to switch consumers from buying the advertised merchandise, in order to sell something else, usually at a higher price or on a basis more advantageous to the advertiser. The primary aim of a bait advertisement is to obtain leads as to persons interested in buying merchandise of the type so advertised.
*Sec. 238.1 Bait advertisement.*
No advertisement containing an offer to sell a product should be published when the offer is not a bona fide effort to sell the advertised product. [Guide 1]
*Sec. 238.2 Initial offer.*
(a) No statement or illustration should be used in any advertisement which creates a false impression of the grade, quality, make, value, currency of model, size, color, usability, or origin of the product offered, or which may otherwise misrepresent the product in such a manner that later, on disclosure of the true facts, the purchaser may be switched from the advertised product to another.
(b) Even though the true facts are subsequently made known to the buyer, the law is violated if the first contact or interview is secured by deception. [Guide 2]

*Sec. 238.3 Discouragement of purchase of advertised merchandise. *
No act or practice should be engaged in by an advertiser to discourage the purchase of the advertised merchandise as part of a bait scheme to sell other merchandise. Among acts or practices which will be considered in determining if an advertisement is a bona fide offer are:
(a) The refusal to show, demonstrate, or sell the product offered in accordance with the terms of the offer, 
(b) The disparagement by acts or words of the advertised product or the disparagement of the guarantee, credit terms, availability of service, repairs or parts, or in any other respect, in connection with it,
(c) The failure to have available at all outlets listed in the advertisement a sufficient quantity of the advertised product to meet reasonably anticipated demands, unless the advertisement clearly and adequately discloses that supply is limited and/or the merchandise is available only at designated outlets,
(d) The refusal to take orders for the advertised merchandise to be delivered within a reasonable period of time,
(e) The showing or demonstrating of a product which is defective, unusable or impractical for the purpose represented or implied in the advertisement,
(f) Use of a sales plan or method of compensation for salesmen or penalizing salesmen, designed to prevent or discourage them from selling the advertised product. [Guide 3]
*Sec. 238.4 Switch after sale.*
No practice should be pursued by an advertiser, in the event of sale of the advertised product, of "unselling" with the intent and purpose of selling other merchandise in its stead. Among acts or practices which will be considered in determining if the initial sale was in good faith, and not a stratagem to sell other merchandise, are:
(a) Accepting a deposit for the advertised product, then switching the purchaser to a higher-priced product, 
(b) Failure to make delivery of the advertised product within a reasonable time or to make a refund,
(c) Disparagement by acts or words of the advertised product, or the disparagement of the guarantee, credit terms, availability of service, repairs, or in any other respect, in connection with it,
(d) The delivery of the advertised product which is defective, unusable or impractical for the purpose represented or implied in the advertisement. [Guide 4]​*Note*: Sales of advertised merchandise. Sales of the advertised merchandise do not preclude the existence of a bait and switch scheme. It has been determined that, on occasions, this is a mere incidental byproduct of the fundamental plan and is intended to provide an aura of legitimacy to the overall operation.
*Footnotes*
1. For the purpose of this part "advertising" includes any form of public notice however disseminated or utilized.​​Guides Against Bait Advertising

What occured here is a federal officne because it crossed state lines. 
They broke federal law, and not only do you need to report it, but you need to get ahold of e-bay, paypal, and have them shut down. contacting the State AG's office in BOTH states is a good idea as well.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2009)

Well the 500mm mirror lens, 58mm wide angle and 58mm 2x telephoto should go staight in the bin waste of money


----------



## NateS (Jul 30, 2009)

Not to mention that one of the lenses listed that they are now NOT giving you is the 50mm Canon.....which honestly is about the only decent piece of glass in that kit to begin with.  

Return it and turn them in.....then do some research before buying your gear.  For almost 1,000 you could have had so much nicer gear than that from a reputable source.


----------



## Annamas (Jul 30, 2009)

I dont' know much, and the guys above me have covered it pretty much to the extreme and correctly so.

Standard Lens or film lens for Canon camera's work great on film camera's and can be used on digital camera's.  However, using standard lens on a Digital camera will cause cropping, basically, multiply the focal length by 1.6 for Canon cameras.  It has something to do with the sensor and lens alignment.  A digital lens decrease's the distance from the sensor to the lens decreasing the cropping.  

Also, does that canon model use SD cards . . . I'm using my Canon D30 and it usings compact flash.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 30, 2009)

I dunno, I think mirror lenses can be amusing.  Very limited, but amusing still.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree the mirror lens, though limited, has some uses.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2009)

KmH said:


> I agree the mirror lens, though limited, has some uses.


 
To hold the kitchen door open when you burn the toast


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 30, 2009)

and its great for night time football games


----------



## robert8293 (Aug 9, 2009)

If the original lenses were Tamron and the switch was to to the Canon EF series with image stabilizer, you are probably better off.  Zoom lenses tend to be heavy, although not as heavy as they used to be, and may cause movement resulting in blurred pictures when you snap the shutter.  The image stabilizer compensates for any movement on your part.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 9, 2009)

I was told the contrary. That lighter bodies and lenses increase "camera shake" due to inertia, or lack thereof.


----------

